# Help with conecting sub, please.



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello.

I have a yamaha rx-v671, and it has a LFE sub conection, but how to i conect it to a subwoofer who dont have LFE? Like Klipsch SW-350? It says nothing about that in the manual.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The klipsch sw-350 Has two line-level inputs labeled right and left/LFE. You want the left/LFE.


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

eugovector said:


> The klipsch sw-350 Has two line-level inputs labeled right and left/LFE. You want the left/LFE.


Oki, so i hook the cable from my receivers LFE and in to the left line in on the sub?  Thanks by the way.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You've got it and you're welcome.


----------

